# Looking for pigeon lover in London for the BBC



## gaby (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi
I am currently making a BBC Natural World documentary about London wildlife and am looking for someone who is passionate about London pigeons. Essentially, I am looking for someone who is happy to be on camera talking about how amazing pigeons are. 
Someone who would be happy to talk about how pigeons are perfectly adapted to life in the city, how they suck water up unlike other birds that throw their heads back etc. How they can breed all year round and pair for life. 
Basically, someone who's life is involved with pigeons in London. 
Many thanks
Gaby


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow....we have a lot of UK members.....dunno if any in London, however. Check back periodically, Gaby. Sounds like a good project !


----------



## unfortunate (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Gaby, I live in London and feed pigeons sometimes. I see lots of seagulls in London recently. They are hungry also. People here hate birds and say nasty things to people who feed them. If people dont feed them they wouldnt live long anyway. They say they can feed themselves from the trees. I ask what trees (leaves)?? And there is nothing on the street. I saw one pigeon was looking for cigarette trash because he/she thought it was some food.
People say they spread germs pigeons cant spread germs any more than humans and dogs or cats. They dont have aids, they dont have flu etc. Even so called bird flu happened because of humans. 
I heard from another pigeon lover that council poison pigeons.This is very very nice for a so called "animal loving country".


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try Save the Trafalgar Square pigeons, but like most of us they have probably seen and heard of too many cases when so called "pro pigeon" documentaries have been deliberately edited to make the bird feeders and pigeon lovers look stupid or pathetic or both.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yesssss...this IS something which crossed my mind. 

It appears to be endemic recently of fillmakers/tv producers to do this...make folks who are pigeon people (or quite honestly...just animal welfare advocates) look like a bunch of loonies.

So...good caveat Feefo....anyone conceivably answering this should really, really suss it out very carefully. 

I would even suggest to the degree of having something included in the written agreement to that effect.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think *this* and *this*  refer to the programme that Gaby is working on, and the involvement of pest controllers in the programme disturbs me...


----------



## kev01293 (Jun 14, 2006)

i couldnt agree with u more jaye, i was feeding my local ferals im my town centre only for a dxckhxxd to cycle straight thru the middle of the flock whilst feeding his excuse was that they spread disease,shxt everywhere and shouldnt be encouraged i explained that these ferals didnt ask to be put on this earth left scavenging all day for scraps and that if i want to feed them i will,i often give them bread and corn soaked in cod liver oil with brewers yeast powder sprinkled on it and they seem to love it i especially made a point of feeding them in the recent cold snap/snow while my wife went off to do the shopping if i can do my bit helping them then im a happy man kev


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

id do it if it was in the usa


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

kev01293 said:


> i couldnt agree with u more jaye, i was feeding my local ferals im my town centre only for a dxckhxxd to cycle straight thru the middle of the flock whilst feeding his excuse was that they spread disease,shxt everywhere and shouldnt be encouraged i explained that these ferals didnt ask to be put on this earth left scavenging all day for scraps and that if i want to feed them i will,i often give them bread and corn soaked in cod liver oil with brewers yeast powder sprinkled on it and they seem to love it i especially made a point of feeding them in the recent cold snap/snow while my wife went off to do the shopping if i can do my bit helping them then im a happy man kev


Good for you. I think it's always an uphill battle, being an advocate for any animal. Not gonna get a whole lot of accolades for it...more likely to get a lotta sh!# from folks....but, that doesn't stop us, eh ?

I do really wish Gaby would check back in and perhaps explain the project a bit more......giving some benefit of the doubt......


----------



## gaby (Nov 30, 2010)

hello and thank you to all who have taken an interest in my post. 
The documentary I am making is for the BBC and is a Natural World about London wildlife. It will have quite a big focus on pigeons as the cameraman, who is also a character in the film, loves them and has had many of his photos of them published - http://blogs.reuters.com/uknews/2009/06/12/eye-to-eye-with-simon-de-glanvilles-pigeons/
Our aim is to change the public perception of them by filming them in such a way that they will be seen as other birds in nature documentaries and highlighting their many amazing attributes. 
I am currently looking for some pigeon nests on balconies or other accessible locations in London so we can film the squabs from very young until they fledge. Also, if anyone knows of any nests under bridges or similar where we can put a remote camera. 
Any help with this would be very helpful. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, this sounds like a worthy project, Gaby! Hope someone will step up soon. I sadly understand the reluctance, however.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck with your project... The BBC puts out some Amazing stuff!.. I think they are equal to natgeo when it comes to filming.. this clip is one on humans.. wow..

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=2HiUMlOz4UQ&vq=large


----------

